#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  [Request] EI 15 4Ed,June.2015 Area classification for installations handling  flammab

## mutrosa

[Request] EI 15 4Ed, June.2015 - Area classification for installations handling  flammable fluids

    Dear Sirs,

    Thanks in advance.



    Best regards,See More: [Request] EI 15 4Ed,June.2015 Area classification for installations handling  flammab

----------


## selmagis

Good one.

----------


## mutrosa

I have IP 15, 3rd, July 2005.
Area classification code for installations handling flammable fluids Part 15 of the IP model code of safe practice in the petroleum industry. July 2005. 3rd edition

Does anybody have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015 ?
Model code of safe practice part 15-area classification for installations handling flammable fluids.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Mutrosa, Please find the download link/s for IP 15-2005 issued by Energy Institute
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Murosa,
My apologies, I posted the IP 15 ed 2005 which is already in your possession.
Anyway this version may be useful fro other colleagues

----------


## mutrosa

IP 15 Area classification code:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Does anybody have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015?
Model code of safe practice part 15-area classification for installations handling flammable fluids.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards

----------


## 008348

Yes， Does anyone have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015?
Model code of safe practice part 15-area classification for installations handling flammable fluids.

----------


## efendibey

Does anybody have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015?

----------


## jlo1983

Just to raise the request again...

Does anyone have access to a copy of EI Code Part 15 (4th Edition, June 2015) they'd be willing to share?

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## mutrosa

Does anybody have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015?
Model code of safe practice part 15-area classification for installations handling flammable fluids.

Thanks in advance.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## screweye

Please could anybody repost a link to download EI 15 4th edition. Many thanks

----------


## sahsa741

Again Could you please share?

----------


## mutrosa

Does anybody have EI 15, 4th edition, June 2015?


Model code of safe practice part 15-area classification for installations handling flammable fluids.

Thanks in advance.See More: [Request] EI 15 4Ed,June.2015 Area classification for installations handling  flammab

----------


## mandelbrot

Please share EI 15 2015 edition...

Thanks in advance...

----------


## marcushartfelder

I am also searching for the EI-15. Please share if you have it! Thanks!

----------


## masoud123

Please share EI 15 "Area classification for installations handling flammable fluids" 4th edition 2015.

----------


## mandelbrot

*Please upload EI 15

----------


## sambun

dear forum member*
One year* but no one can upload the EI 15 !

----------


## jwin

Pls Share ""*EI Code Part 15 (4th Edition, June 2015)"*!!!

----------


## mutrosa

anyone has the EI 15 "Area classification for installations handling flammable fluids" 4th edition 2015?

thank you in advance

----------


## aprk_paul

Pleas share EI 15 "Area classification for installations handling flammable fluids" 4th edition 2015

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share MODEL CODE OF SAFE PRACTICE PART 15: AREA CLASSIFICATION FOR INSTALLATIONS 
HANDLING FLAMMABLE FLUIDS 4th ed. 2015
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 Please share MODEL CODE OF SAFE PRACTICE PART 15: AREA CLASSIFICATION FOR INSTALLATIONS 
 HANDLING FLAMMABLE FLUIDS 4th ed. 2015
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com

----------


## umcad

Anyone can share this doc please?

----------


## umcad

After 3 years+ no one can share this doc?

See More: [Request] EI 15 4Ed,June.2015 Area classification for installations handling  flammab

----------


## jwin

Download here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Twin,
can you pl. reupload in media fire pl.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Twin,
can you pl. reupload in media fire pl.

----------


## jwin

Link - Media fire: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

link could not be opened any issues??

----------


## bermana@PSM

Thank you very much jwin

----------


## safetypartha

any one help me when I click the link, It open up the redirecting page but the following msg. shows but not moving further:
"Now you leave Petroleum Community Forum and direct to the required website within10 second."

but it is not moving further to get downloading the attachments.

----------


## safetypartha

any one help me when I click the link, It open up the redirecting page but the following msg. shows but not moving further:
"Now you leave Petroleum Community Forum and direct to the required website within10 second."

but it is not moving further to get downloading the attachments.

----------


## micaziv

Safetypartha try with this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

If you fail again, click on "Reply With Quote" in the post #34 and then copy the link between [url] and paste it into address bar.

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks a lot micaziv.

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks Boss.

See More: [Request] EI 15 4Ed,June.2015 Area classification for installations handling  flammab

----------


## f81aa

> If you fail again, click on "Reply With Quote" in the post #34 and then copy the link between [url] and paste it into address bar.



micaziv, thank you

----------


## umcad

Thanks jwin & micaziv!

----------


## MH MN

Thank you so much

----------


## yangguangyangkaiyi

Can you reshare this file EI 15 4Ed, I can not download, link is not ok, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pwijaya

Hi Sahsa741,

Here is the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## tmlim

Does anyone have the following:-
a) EI IP MCSP Part 2 Design, construction and Operation of Petroleum Distribution Installations 5th Ed 2019
b) EI Guidelines for the design and operation of petrol vapour emission controls at distribution terminals 5th Ed 2020

Appreciate if these can be shared.  THanks

----------


## Hamza.82

Many thanks

----------


## luocj

Could you please upload again, thanks a lot.

----------


## f81aa

> Could you please upload again, thanks a lot.



Please check post #42 by pwijaya. It works.

Regards

----------


## nicetw

Thanks all! yes the link in this post #42 works.

----------

